# Any places around Greater Manchester to explore



## leozak (Dec 8, 2020)

Hi Are there any decent pl;aces around greater manchester to explore esepcially Walkden/Bolton Im looking for any decent places to photograph so I can upload them to this iste.
Cheers John


----------



## Wrench (Dec 17, 2020)

Ayup, not a lot round here atm


----------



## HughieD (Dec 17, 2020)

Absolutely. Zip. All.


----------



## Derelictman7 (Dec 18, 2020)

leozak said:


> Hi Are there any decent pl;aces around greater manchester to explore esepcially Walkden/Bolton Im looking for any decent places to photograph so I can upload them to this iste.
> Cheers John


 There is, but you have to do some research..however check my site out.. Derelict Manchester

and if you want link up and I will p give you details...better still link up with us on Instagram...I have been working with Martin Zero on a couple of sites


----------



## leozak (Dec 19, 2020)

Will do but how do I link up in instagram ive not used it much ?


----------



## Darklldo (Dec 19, 2020)

thank you Derelickman, I'm going over to have a look. I see you have archaeology listed....


----------

